# Off leash dog park



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

I decided to finally check out an off leash dog park this weekend, I took Axel early Sunday morning as I thought it would be less crowded (it was), only about 2- 4 dogs playing. The dog park itself was not as appealing as i thought, covered in dirt and soggy wood chips, it was fenced in with a chain link fence all around. As I walked by I could see some people staring at me almost encouraging me to bring Axel into the pit. (I just did not get a good vibe, and I don't think Axel did either.) So, I just walked by and went for a 1.5 hour walk along the other trails that the park offered and had a enjoyable morning exploring. When I returned to the off-leash park lots of dogs were inside playing, however I just continued on my way home. So, basically I am not sure I will ever go to an off leash park, in theory they sound great, but I think it all depends on the circumstances and the dogs and the owners which are in the park at the time.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Great choice! who knows if all the dogs are current on shots -how often is the park sanitized? Find a place where off lead makes you happy and the pup will be safe!


----------



## city_dog (Feb 16, 2012)

We have several off-leash parks in our city - 5, I believe, all scattered around town.
The "pilot" park has been left open, but not many people use it - probably because it's about 4 acres and people with recall problems wouldn't like it - this is where I took Sammy. We went early in the morning before anyone else was there and worked on recall/stretched our legs.

I avoided the others, because people were just letting their dogs run wildly, with no control whatsoever. It appeared it was more about them socializing with each other than socializing their dogs. We got mauled by two HUGE Burmese Mountain Dogs on the path OUTSIDE the off-leash park, and the owner couldn't control them. I decided then and there that I'd rather drive the 1/2 hour to the bigger, quieter park than walk to the close one with the ignorant owners.

If it's about socialization, I'd rather walk with a neighbour and her pup than risk my dog being hurt due to stupidity of others.

My parents live on the water surrounded by farmland, so I try and go there once or twice a week, then to the other park once or twice.


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

I"m leery of official dog parks. I'm very fortunate in my area that a few county parks allow dogs off leash. I take my dogs there and seldom see more that one or two other dogs. We also have state owned "mini game areas" designated for hunting not too far from our home. Within an hour of the house I have three state game areas encompassing several hundred acres each. 

If you're a non hunter and have game areas near you, simply become familiar with the hunting seasons as well as when it is not legal to run dogs (4/15 -7/15 in my area) so that they won't bother nesting birds. That way you can avoid firearms but still use the areas when not used for hunting.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Aim you are right on POINT! LOL


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

First time for everything REM. 

Nitro pointed a Robin in the yard and Quest backed .... until he saw what it was. Wish I had the camera ready.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Never been to a dog park, will never go, either. NOT ALLOWED to step into one of them since Sam is intact . 
I like my area because we have many wooded places, only good dogs frequent. The occasional dumb dog owner escapes form the dog park and tries to survive in the woods but they don't last... Sammy or the weather keeps them out ;D


----------



## nicoledeez (Dec 20, 2010)

I used to take Lexie to the dog park quite a bit when she was younger but eventually had had enough. She continually got bit - mostly by aggressive dogs that didn't like her running - and the last incident threw me over the edge was a bad one. Upon entering the park, she took off in a V run and a dog grabbed her by the ear to stop her and sliced her poor ear in half. Blood everywhere and the owner didn't say 2 words to me. Not a "omg, i'm so sorry, can I do anything??" nothing. That was the last time I ever took her to a park.

Dog parks are filled to the brim with irresponsible dog owners and many dogs that wouldn't pass a temperament test on any given day.


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

Vizsla energy doesn't seem to bode well in confined spaces.
Mischa prefers running through the woods, and we have 3 great trails close by, usually with friendly dogs to run with.


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

I cautiously started taking Finch to our local dog park before her recall was really good and I needed her to get a good off-leash run. Luckily I live in a really rural area and we have a great group of people who frequent the park. Now about 15 of us have an email list that we all stay connected through to let each other know when we will be at the park... that way we know we won't be there alone (a common problem in our small community) and we will know the other dogs there. Knock on wood, I have never had a bad experience at our park nor I have witnessed anything that made me uncomfortable. We go 1 or 2 times a week, but weather and time permitting, I usually opt to bring her to a local forest to run, where I can also get some exercise.


The nearest "city" to us is planning to open a dog park this summer and I will be more weary of that one...


Photo is of Finch at the dog park with her good friends, a boxer and a V.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm with you Finch, just like anything, if it contains the right mix, then it can be huge fun for you and your dog. I go to one locally about 3-4 times per month just to keep socialisation up. But, any more than that and the dogs get bored. They would rather go bush walking with me than play with other dogs now. 

The key though, is having the right mix of dogs and owners alike. I have had a few negative dog park experiences. All one occasions where the regular people and dogs were not in attendance. So it can be potentially an invitation for another dog to injure a V. Ozkar has copped a puncture in his hind leg from a staffy. (It's OK though, Astro got the dog back a few months later)

So my thoughts are that dog parks are OK, as long as you have the right mix of dogs and people. Other than that, I steer clear usually. (Also, If injured, it's a great way to exercise pup without too much strain on you)


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

We are lucky, where we live there is a huge dog park within 10 minutes of our house. It is a private park and has a membership fee per year and has lots of rules. The owners take good care of it. It's clean, they have a large separate area with a large pond that has a fountain and is completely drained and refilled several times a year. Problems are quickly dealt with, such as aggressiveness, etc. Riley can't right now, but my husband takes Chuck all the time.


----------

